# Need advise for buying a projector compatible with my room setup



## ChuckDiz (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello,

I'm planning to buy a projector, and by reading the sticky, it's probably true to ask questions before buying the projector.:T

I put my basement room layout on attachment since I don't have a place yet to share picture. Is it okay to install the screen on the East side in front of the sofa? 

I would prefer to use paint instead. If I put a screen on the south in front of the window, I will have a SAF issue and I know she will lift the screen every day to get the sunlight during the day.

So is it an acceptable setup. Also, I'm considering to try a 11.2 setup with front wide in the near future with my denon x4000 

For the projector, my budget is something around the benq w1070.

Thanks for your help
Charles


----------



## gfost1 (Dec 25, 2011)

Howdy,

Some things to keep in mind:

Your max throw distance, 10-11 ft will limit your picture size. 

2000 lumens is not a lot when you point it at a painted wall. Will you have good control over the ambient light? That south facing window could be a real headache in the daytime unless you shade it.

At that price point you might be better off trading 3D and 1080P resolution for lumens. There are a ton of good projectors with WXGA (aprox. 720P) resolution in the 3K-4K lumen range that will look ok on a painted wall if the image is not too large.

Another consideration is projector noise, since it is going to be right over your head.

At the viewing distance you have, a 50 in flat panel might be worthwhile. If you can hold off 'til after the holidays, you might find a 55 or 60 for that price.

Regards,

George


----------



## ChuckDiz (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello,

for the ambient light, it is not an issue, it's a small window 18" tall with shade, it's always pitch black. Anyway, I usually don't sit when the sun is shinning. :sn:

1080p and 3D are features that I would like to have.

For the screen, if a 300$ budget screen at Costco.ca (Elunevision, Elite sable or Accuscreen) can do the job and improve the quality compare to paint, I'm okay with it.

For the noise, is it really loud? For sure, during "pause" in the movie, I don't want to hear it. If I take the short throw version and install it at 6ft can it do the job in term of noise level? 

To be honest, I was seduce by having a large screen (target 100") and have a more immersive experience. My budget comparable is a 55"+ Samsung serie 7K+ (1.5k$) but I currently have a 46" and my feeling is that under 60" I will be disappointing and it's hard to find a good one under 2K$. 

Regards
Charles


----------

